# IRISH ROWAN (Irish Shipping Ltd)



## tanker

Another piece of my artwork IRISH ROWAN ,built by Verolme Cork Dockyard,
Gt 12600 with her sister IRISH SYCAMORE. She was sold in 1973 from Irish Shipping and became AVRA -PANTAVRA -IOTA and was scrapped as EURCO ATHINA in middle 80s. Her sister was scrapped as MALDIVE NOBLE .An interesting company with her ships.


----------



## Fairfield

Excellent as always.Remember her well and her sisters.And of course the Cardiff Class bulkers built in Glasgow.


----------



## redgreggie

*Irish Rowan*



tanker said:


> Another piece of my artwork IRISH ROWAN ,built by Verolme Cork Dockyard,
> Gt 12600 with her sister IRISH SYCAMORE. She was sold in 1973 from Irish Shipping and became AVRA -PANTAVRA -IOTA and was scrapped as EURCO ATHINA in middle 80s. Her sister was scrapped as MALDIVE NOBLE .An interesting company with her ships.


I was on a RO/RO ferry in 1969 and played against the Irish Rowan at football in Gothenburg.
The ship I was on was the Spero out of Hull, we were very proud of our team, we were actually in a league for Merchant ships of all nationalities. I'm not sure if the game against the Irish Rowan was a league game but they were beating us, we came back and beat them (2-1 I think) it was, I do remember it was one of the hardest matches that we played.
I was the nippy midfielder who scored our first goal, I think we might have won with a penalty which was scored by Pete-the feet-Knowles.
What a wonderful memory, thanks to the Irish Rowan.
Just finally, we almost won the league, we ended up the highest placed British ship and were awarded with a medal, with a swedish blue/yellow ribbon and a pocket knife


----------

